# Found: Paco Pad below Yarmony/above Rancho



## pbowman (Feb 24, 2004)

*bump 1*

Partial bump.

I am not real familar with these, I don't own one. Looks like a paco pad, but in the glued on square that typically (I assumed) has the Jacks Plastic Welding info, the square actually has a shop's name and phone number. I am going to call the shop to see if this was a rental or if they have any record of who might have bought them from their store, but if the owner can clearly identify I will be happy to coordinate its return. 

Anyone know where else besides the buzz I could post this on a lost/found board? I would actually feel guitly keeping this thing, I know how expensive they are. Later.


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Jack has some of the shop labels on the pads where he sells the pads. I have one with the 4Corners label on it. I make sure I have my name and number on all my pads. Seems like a common theme in the lost & found. Take a sharpie and go to town some afternoon.

If no one can make the claim, that is a score for you. Your slowly becoming a real rafter! Real rafters don't use thermorests!


----------



## pbowman (Feb 24, 2004)

*bump 2*

catwoman posted about a lot of raft flips that w/e at yarmony hole, anyone loose this paco pad??


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey,
Those folks did lose a paco pad. I am trying to find them becuase I seem to have lost my wet suit in that ordeal; which I was pretty bummed about as I set off for WW last weekend. I had taken it out to help warm the cold folks, and am hoping they have it. They are from Breck, and I think the guide was named Eric, he is a river guide, and I think he works out of rancho. Let me know vis PM if you know how to get a hold of them.


----------



## pbowman (Feb 24, 2004)

*bump 3*

still have not heard from anyone on this paco pad. does anyone know the guide out of Rancho that catwoman refered to? if so, maybe mention this to him. later.


----------

